# Bảo quản ắc quy xe điện Vespa như nào là đúng cách?



## Phamha92 (15 Tháng mười 2021)

Mức giá bình ắc quy xe Vespa là bao nhiêu, thay tại địa chỉ nào là uy tín và cách bảo quản như thế nào? Mọi thắc mắc trên sẽ được chúng tôi giải đáp trong bài viết dưới đây. 

*Thay bình ắc quy xe Vespa chi phí bao nhiêu?





*

Với mỗi dòng xe Vespa thì lại tương ứng với mỗi loại bình ắc quy có thông số kỹ thuật khác nhau do đó mức *giá ắc quy xe máy điện Vespa* cũng có sự chênh lệch giữa các dòng xe, trong đó:

- Những mẫu xe máy điện Vespa có động cơ và bình 60V - 20Ah. Số lượng bình sử dụng: 5 bình. Giá thay ắc quy đổi cũ lấy mới khoảng 2.5 triệu đồng.

- Những mẫu xe Vespa có động cơ và bình 48V-20Ah. Số bình sử dụng: 4 bình. Giá thay ắc quy đổi cũ lấy mới khoảng 2 triệu đồng.

Mức giá này còn phụ thuộc vào từng thời điểm cũng như nơi bán (nguồn nhập sản phẩm trực tiếp hay qua trung gian) do đó bạn nên lựa chọn một địa chỉ *thay ắc quy xe đạp điện Vespa* uy tín thì đồng thời sẽ nhận được mức giá ưu đãi nhất.

*Địa chỉ thay bình ắc quy xe Vespa uy tín*






Việc lựa chọn địa chỉ thay bình *ắc quy xe Vespa* uy tín rất quan trọng vì những nhân viên có chuyên môn sẽ giúp bình ắc quy của bạn được thay thế chính xác nhất, có mức giá hợp lý đồng thời được bảo hành trong một khoảng thời gian nhất định. Một số yếu tố giúp bạn có thể xác định được một địa chỉ thay bình ắc quy uy tín là:

- Có địa chỉ cửa hàng rõ ràng hoặc có nhiều cơ sở trên toàn quốc – bạn có thể tìm những địa chỉ gần nơi bạn ở. Đặc biệt bạn có thể *thay bình acquy xe Vespa* ngay tại nơi bạn đã mua xe vì những nhân viên ở cửa hàng có thể bảo trì tổng thể cũng như theo dõi các thông số kỹ thuật, những sự hỏng hóc trong động cơ xe của bạn.

- Tham khảo thông tin về cửa hàng trước khi lựa chọn hoặc từ những người đã từng sử dụng dịch vụ thay bình ắc quy tại địa chỉ đó.

- Có đội ngũ nhân viên dày dặn kinh nghiệm có thể tư vấn cho bạn những thông tin bạn muốn biết cũng như các thông số kỹ thuật cụ thể của chiếc xe Vespa của bạn.

Một trong những địa chỉ bạn có thể tham khảo để thay bình ắc quy xe Vespa là hệ thống cửa hàng xe điện Việt Thanh – có đến 17 cửa hàng trên toàn quốc cùng đội ngũ nhân viên nhiệt tình sẵn sàng hỗ trợ thay bình ắc quy tại nhà cho bạn. Bên cạnh đó bạn còn nhận được bảo hành lên đến 12 tháng cho những *bình ắc quy Vespa* lỗi hoặc do lỗi người lắp đặt.

*Cách bảo quản bình ắc quy xe điện Vespa sau khi thay mới*






Một chiếc bình ắc quy có tuổi thọ cao, chất lượng bền bỉ phụ thuộc khá nhiều vào thói quen sử dụng của bạn. Sau khi thay bình ắc quy xe Vespa, bạn có thể áp dụng một số cách sau để bình ắc quy được bảo quản tốt hơn:

- Sạc bình *ắc quy xe máy điện Vespa* đúng cách: không sạc khi bình còn nóng, không sạc quá ngắn, sạc đủ thời gian tối thiểu,...

- Khởi động xe Vespa đúng cách: không tăng tốc độ xe đột ngột khi vừa khởi động.

- Số lần sạc xe càng ít thì tuổi thọ của bình ắc quy càng cao.

Với những chia sẻ trên, hi vọng việc thay bình ắc quy xe Vespa không còn là một vấn đề băn khoăn với những người đang sở hữu dòng xe này. Và cũng đừng quên tham khảo dịch vụ thay bình ắc quy xe điện tại nhà tại hệ thống xe điện Việt Thanh nhé.


----------



## VuonHoaTuoiVN (29 Tháng mười 2021)

thường đi vespa mình lại thấy hay vào hãng để bảo trì cho an tâm


----------



## lopxehaitrieu (13 Tháng năm 2022)

vào hãng họ chặt chém ghê lắm bạn ơi, toàn x2 bên ngoài là ít


----------

